# Philips DSR708 Fubar



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi All -

I have done many searches online about my issue, but can't seem to find anything concrete.

I've had a DSR708 R/17 (05-Feb-04 build) for about 2-3 years and it recently began giving me problems, to the point that I can no longer boot it up all the way.

The unit (back when I could at least boot it) would behave real slow and experienced a lot of image/sound skipping until it would eventually reboot itself. It eventually got to a point where it got stock on a rebooting loop.

Not knowing wether this was a hdd issue or an issue with the tivo hardware itself, I decided to run the built-in clean/clear function. The unit proceeded to reboot and began this process telling me it could take up to an hour. Thing is it never finished. I left it running all night in this mode and it just got stock on that.

Now when I do a hard boot, it tries to go back to the 'clearing/resetting' process but again, it never finishes.

My question is, is this a common problem and if so, do you believe it to be hard drive related?

If it is hard drive related, I was wondering if I could just purchase a new drive and begin from scratch, only this time using Tivo Zipper to apply a new image with hacks and all.

I am fairly new to the tivo hacking scene, but I am pretty technical and work with Linux. I just have no idea if, aside from following the Tivo Zipper instructions, need to know anything else such as, will the receiver be able to merry my existing P5 directv card after the fact, etc.

Many thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

99.999999999999999 ish % of all tivo problems are bad hard drive.
buy new HD
apply zipper and new 6.2 image
problem solved


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome. It's great to hear I'll be able to give this a shot. I did not want to purchase another Tivo until I finally go HD.

Your Tivo_Zipper site rocks btw :up: 

My many thanks Gunnyman


----------

